# take the stairs today



## canadian_dubber (May 1, 2002)

see sig


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: take the stairs today (canadian_dubber)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
As per the request of Vancouver RCMP officer: *Take the stairs on September 11th* at work, in order to pay your respects to those who perished on 09/11/01 - as well as learn the safe exit routes of your workplace. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Verruckt, 11:09 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## breathe (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: take the stairs today (canadian_dubber)*

at about 9:58am this morning, our building's sprinkler malfunctioned and its water pressure dropped (we learned after the fact), which set the alarms to evacuate the building. We didn't know at the time what was going on. A few people mentioned out loud that they wanted to grab their phones/PDA's/purses, etc., but most if not all decided against it.
As we all made our way down the stairs, it was very sad and quiet. I think most of us were thinking about the staircases in the Towers last year.


----------



## TDVR6420 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: take the stairs today (nokona)*

and thinner americans


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: take the stairs today (canadian_dubber)*

I always take the stairs


----------



## canadian_dubber (May 1, 2002)

*Re: take the stairs today (canadian_dubber)*

Fundraiser
Edit - Fix URL



[Modified by Verruckt, 2:41 PM 9-13-2002]


----------



## canadian_dubber (May 1, 2002)

*Re: take the stairs today (canadian_dubber)*

bump - keep this in mind for next year, as i'll be changing my sig soon.


----------

